# Doggie houseguests and visitors



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I know a lot of us end up with friends havs or other dogs visiting us. I thought it might be fun to have a thread to put some pictures of our houseguests and doggie friends. I have two havs visiting for the weekend. Here are a few pictues of the gang.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is another of our friends who comes and visits sometimes. He is a maltipoo and he stays here when he mommy goes away or has a busy day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute Karen! Looks like they are all waiting for spring! Oh wait---maybe that's just me! ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good idea, love the pictures.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Good idea! Kipling's aunt from another litter is coming over later today - I'll get my camera ready!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love it!!


----------

